# The old drive just started ticking...



## zithe (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, it's probably dead. I knew it would happen sooner or later, but now I'm without a drive and I installed Windows on that drive yesterday. I won't have a problem recovering windows, but I need a new HDD fast. I'm hosting a LAN party on friday and it's not very fun watching other people play games in your house and you can't join them. XD
I have two questions.
1) Is there a way to fix it?
2) If not, where can I get a SATA drive on the cheap that will be here before friday?

I mean really cheap. I have 25 dollars and my parents might be able to contribute 10 or 20.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 22, 2008)

im not sure as your not in the UK but i'd imagen Newegg 80GB WD! should be fine for the price, not sure about the delivery though, 

cant you just nip down to a computer store round where you live?


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> im not sure as your not in the UK but i'd imagen Newegg 80GB WD! should be fine for the price, not sure about the delivery though,
> 
> cant you just nip down to a computer store round where you live?



Cheapest drive I could find was a 160GB for 79.99 (57.2974 EUR) locally. I've been attempting to get something off of craigslist but it seems there's nothing. I was going to buy from a guy but he left for NYC for two weeks...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

how much is overnight shipping from 03303 to your zip?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would just go used, see if someone here on TPU can help ship a HDD to you asap.

OzzmanFloyd has a free 10 GB HDD if that'll cut it:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70485


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> how much is overnight shipping from 03303 to your zip?



What city? UPS needs a city. 

My guess is 17ish for a 1 pound package. (second day shipping, not overnight) edit: nevermind that.

Next day shipping is 25 dollars by itself. 



mlee49 said:


> I would just go used, see if someone here on TPU can help ship a HDD to you asap.
> 
> OzzmanFloyd has a free 10 GB HDD if that'll cut it:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70485



I need it to fit a few games like WoW and such. Doesn't look like I'll be able to find much.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

Concord NH i have an IDE 120 or 160 i cant remember it might even be an 80 but either way i only have 1 ribbon cable so i dont need it for anything but i dont get paid till this friday (every 2 weeks) so if you pay shipping its all yours.


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Concord NH i have an IDE 120 or 160 i cant remember it might even be an 80 but either way i only have 1 ribbon cable so i dont need it for anything but i dont get paid till this friday (every 2 weeks) so if you pay shipping its all yours.



No thanks. I have an IDE dvd drive and only one IDE controller on my mobo. That's why I'm after SATA.

I appreciate the suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

zithe said:


> No thanks. I have an IDE dvd drive and only one IDE controller on my mobo. That's why I'm after SATA.



my bad forgot about that sorry.


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> my bad forgot about that sorry.



Don't have to apologise. I'm the idiot who chose the board.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe put out an all out WTB ASAP thread for a cheap drive and someone on the east coast can help!  I'll PM one of my contacts there and see if he can help.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

zithe said:


> ...I have an IDE dvd drive and only one IDE controller on my mobo. That's why I'm after SATA.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestions. Thanks guys.





Solaris17 said:


> my bad forgot about that sorry.



i've been told many times you can run both an HDD and DVD on the same cable, and even install XP, i have them on the same cable but the HDD isnt running my OS.


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> i've been told many times you can run both an HDD and DVD on the same cable, and even install XP, i have them on the same cable but the HDD isnt running my OS.



I actually tried and it didn't work. I didn't know why it wasn't working until I searched on the internet. :\


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

hmmm, but im running it fine, or are you on about an install of your OS?

i have my HDD set as master and CD/RW as slave.


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> hmmm, but im running it fine, or are you on about an install of your OS?
> 
> i have my HDD set as master and CD/RW as slave.



But does your board have more than one IDE controller? It worked fine for me, too, but it stopped when I got a board with only one IDE slot.


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

nope it has just the one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> i've been told many times you can run both an HDD and DVD on the same cable, and even install XP, i have them on the same cable but the HDD isnt running my OS.



i know but here is my problem and why i offered i have


a mobo with one ide connector


2 ide HDD's

1 ide dvd drive

which leaves me 1 useless HDD


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

just as an example if you have space i'd find these as a pretty decent upgrade PCI to 2x Sata & 1x IDE


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

mc-dexter said:


> just as an example if you have space i'd find these as a pretty decent upgrade PCI to 2x Sata & 1x IDE



The IDE drives will work fine without one, right?


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 23, 2008)

...without one what? one of those PCI to IDE extentions? if you have the space on your mobo for all your IDE needs, but if not then liek i said i think one of them would be a quick simple solution. and cheaper for the mean time,


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

My parents just told me about a local used computer parts store. I'm going to check it out tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## francis511 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tick-tick. Damn I hate that sound !!


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Would an IDE drive pulled from a Mac work in a PC? Any differences that would stop it?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, just format that sucker and you'll be golden.  

Did you get my pm about that 80 gig sata drive for $20?  Still its a great deal if your up for it.


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Nope, just format that sucker and you'll be golden.
> 
> Did you get my pm about that 80 gig sata drive for $20?  Still its a great deal if your up for it.



If I have more money soon I'll probably grab it. 
I have to grab one locally for the LAN party this friday. I think I may have gotten one.

Just ran into a guy I sold a motherboard to in August. He has a huge load of parts he doesn't use.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good, let me know if your interested $20 for 80GB sata drive isn't bad at all.  I think it's a laptop drive too


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright. A guy offered me a brand new 80GB for 35 dollars. Same price as newegg. IDE from march for 25. 

Is there a huge difference in performance?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Usually Sata 1 drives offer close comparison to IDE.  Sata II drives are better with read write times/access times.

Sounds like you got yourself a winner there with that one!


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

35 dollar one is a SATA II. Is it worth the extra 10 dollars?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2008)

Since your strapped for cash I'd say go with the cheap one now, if you can save the money then Sata II is a good choice(you could keep saving and go SSD if your balls to the wall!).

10 for a few seconds better access time isn't worth it.  Now if you were comparing a 500GB or 1TB drive, dumping an entire drive would definitely make a noticeable difference.


----------



## zithe (Dec 23, 2008)

Alrighty. I'll get the IDE and keep it until I make a $1K upgrade next summer. 

Edit: Just got a replacement drive and installed XP Pro. 

Running great. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------

